# Need your tips on feeding bloodworm



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

i went and bought some bloodworm cubes and a big ass block of krill today. I tried feeding the bloodworm cube and i thought i should defrost it a bit, when i put some water on it i realized the whole thing falls apart into the little worms, i thought it would just get mushy. So i turned off the powerhead and threw it in, and since it was the first time feeding my reds this it took em a couple seconds to realize it was food. But by the time they realized what it was most of it had already gotten sucked into the filter. How do you gys feed your fish bloodworms? keep it frozen and throw it in? after they realized it was food then they started to swim around and eat the pieces floating around. Oh hehe i just turned around and i noticed that tehre still picking up the worms that are in the gravel now. There still goin at it







i love these guys there so funny.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I would try to feed it to them frozen first. If they accept it, then you are lucky and don't have such a mess, some have been known to accept it frozen, altho I haven't heard of it very often.

If they won't accept it frozen, put it in a saucer and let it thaw for about 15 mins. Don't add any water to it tho.

When you are about to feed them, shut down your filter and if they come to the top to eat it, then if it hasn't been thawed in water, you'll be able to drop it in in pretty good quantities and they'll eat most of it on the initial grab.

If you're in a real hurry and can't wait for the thaw, I put mine in a small bowl and set it inside of a sink of hot water that's a couple inches deep.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

coo, sounds good, im pretty sure they'll accept it frozen, im gonna try that rite now.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I feed mine frozen. I guess I am lucky since they go right at it when I throw it in. I throw it in the current my filter makes putting the water back in the tank. That current takes the cube about half down my tank and then the P's go right at it when they see it. Mine also eat frozen brine shrimp cubes as well. It dont take a long time for the cube to thaw out in 80+ degree water. Just toss it in there and let em go at it.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

if i were u i woulda threw the bloodworms in front of your powerhead so that it would have shot it around ur tank. maybe your piranha woulda noticed it faster


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

well good news, i threw in a second cube yesterday (frozen) and they ate it pretty fast. a couple of em noticed that there was still a big chunk of em frozen together at the top so they starting going at that. But either way they seem to like it.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Glowin_Navi said:


> well good news, i threw in a second cube yesterday (frozen) and they ate it pretty fast. a couple of em noticed that there was still a big chunk of em frozen together at the top so they starting going at that. But either way they seem to like it.


 Cool!

Glad it worked out for you then, mate.

Even more glad that you posted back to let us know. That's always a help for everyone.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> Glad it worked out for you then, mate.
> 
> Even more glad that you posted back to let us know. That's always a help for everyone.


 No problem, thats what everyones here to do. And i just fed em some krill and damn thats the most ive ever seen em eat. They love it. Was wondering what the black things were, when the block defrosted in the water i realized they were eyes,


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

You can never go wrong with krill or brine shrimp. Almost all fish love it.

Yea, it's what we should do, per reporting back, but not everyone does it.

It's always great to see a thread end with the results. Good for archiving and helping someone else when a question comes up in the future that resembles it.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Thanks for everybodys help and tips.







But now i gotta go clean up all the poop. Either the krill gave them the runs, or the colour makes it easier to see.


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)




----------

